# Black Manes & Tails- Sunbleached- Ideas?



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Today was a nice day here in Texas, almost 80 degrees. On the way home from getting hay I stopped at the tack store to pick up dewormer and of course I have to get a goodie, I can't leave with just dewormer!

I have stuff going on the next couple of weeks and Stilts will out in public and I was going to clean him up and give him a bath. I seen some shampoo QUICK BLACK, said it was good for black horses and dark bays to get the red tones out of their manes, tails and coat. I thought this would be perfect because the ends of his mane and tail are slightly bleached from the sun, they look red rather than black. And we have a black horse to use it on as well.

So I followed the directions, cleaned his mane and tail to get the dirt out, apply the Quick Black, rub into hair, leave for 10 minutes, rinse.

I was so disappointed!
His hair looks the same and I have blue smurf hands from this dark blue shampoo! LOL...I am such a dork, I am not sure why I thought it was supposed to change hair color but not absorb into my skin...

I used to show market cattle way back in FFA, I always had black steers and I can't remember the name of the stuff we used to spray on them, if it was the color shalack for making their coats stand on end, or if was purely to blacken their coats, does any one know?

Is there a better way to use the shampoo I bought? Or a another way to get rid of the sun bleached look?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Semi-permanent hair color 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Semi-permanent hair color
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Oh great idea! Is there a certain brand you like to use?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

No clue, haven't done it in ages. Buttons mane & tail always bleached out & my aunt has a salon, so she'd hook me up. It was something that lasted for a month or so.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I actually used the permanent. My guy is dark enough that it was really easy. Just pray they don't shake with a mane full of color!.. I actually did one section at a time and just put a rubber band on it sort of folded up so it was less messy. Worked really well.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

franknbeans said:


> I Just pray they don't shake with a mane full of color!


:lol: I'm imagining the mess. The last time I dyed one, I used foils. Darn spoiled horses, get pedicures every 5 weeks and their hair colored...don't remember the last time I did either!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Spray paint!!! just kidding I would just ride further out in the sagebrush and nobody will notice.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I know-totally spoil-but the fried ends look awful. I got laughed at, but it looked good! It is a little dry, so now I use Argan oil......lol-smells great, but a bit pricey.lol


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Cool! OK, I am going to try it!

Kevin, I actually thought about the spray paint, I was trying to remember the stuff we used on the show steers.....

I didn't want to look completely Okie-fied next week we are taking a field trip to fancy show barn. LOL


----------



## Fahntasia (Dec 19, 2011)

I have a friend who uses this and it works great, Henna Hut - Horse Hair Dye|Animal Hair Dye


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

I show steers and heifers and we use Black Velvet from Sullivan Supply. I haven't tried it on my horse (a bay) but have been thinking about it.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Fahntasia said:


> I have a friend who uses this and it works great, Henna Hut - Horse Hair Dye|Animal Hair Dye


Cool! I will have to check that out too.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

SullysRider said:


> I show steers and heifers and we use Black Velvet from Sullivan Supply. I haven't tried it on my horse (a bay) but have been thinking about it.


Ok, awesome, I couldn't remember what we used! thanks!


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Ok, awesome, I couldn't remember what we used! thanks!


Those aren't the only products they have for that type of stuff, I would suggest just going to the site lol.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

SullysRider said:


> Those aren't the only products they have for that type of stuff, I would suggest just going to the site lol.


OK, thanks, I couldn't remember if the color was in the horrible shalack crap we used to use to get the hair to stand on end(I am sure show cattle trends have changed) or if it was seperate, then shaleacked...lol


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

COWCHICK77 said:


> OK, thanks, I couldn't remember if the color was in the horrible shalack crap we used to use to get the hair to stand on end(I am sure show cattle trends have changed) or if it was seperate, then shaleacked...lol


Some dyes/etc you put on before the adhesive, some have it in them...so both lol. Just depends on which product you decide to use.


----------



## dreamsunwind (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm also wondering what I can do about this! My mare is dark bay/black and ends up an orangey color by the end of the summer. I've heard of quicblack and also gallop shampoos, and I wonder if they work! Also feeding paprika, but I'm unsure about this because I do show my horse and that can cause a positive drug test. (But I only show in open shows!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

SullysRider said:


> Some dyes/etc you put on before the adhesive, some have it in them...so both lol. Just depends on which product you decide to use.


LOL, you are a wealth of info! I have killed waaay to many braincells in the last 15+ years to remember!

Adhesive...not shalack....duh


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

dreamsunwind said:


> I'm also wondering what I can do about this! My mare is dark bay/black and ends up an orangey color by the end of the summer. I've heard of quicblack and also gallop shampoos, and I wonder if they work! Also feeding paprika, but I'm unsure about this because I do show my horse and that can cause a positive drug test. (But I only show in open shows!


Well I just tried the QuickBlack...fail

I haven't heard about Paprika?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Truly-without cutting them off or dying them, nothing will change those horrible orangey ends. Paprika, even if it works, has to go through their system, then grow out their mane.......hope you have lots of time. lol


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

franknbeans said:


> Truly-without cutting them off or dying them, nothing will change those horrible orangey ends. Paprika, even if it works, has to go through their system, then grow out their mane.......hope you have lots of time. lol


LOL, true...I don't have the time or that much Paprika!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

:rofl:

but you can get the HUGE bottles at BJs, Costco or Sams club!:wink:


----------



## dreamsunwind (Jan 15, 2012)

Do you know if paprika really does work to help prevent the coat/mane/tail from fading? It's in a lot of the supplements that are supposed to help with coloring. I would really like to give it a try, I just want to harm my horse or get into any sort of trouble!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

There have been other threads here about that-you might do a search for them.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

dreamsunwind said:


> I just want to harm my horse or get into any sort of trouble!


Proofreading is your friend!!!


----------



## dreamsunwind (Jan 15, 2012)

@franknbeans Thanks, I'll try that!

@kevinshorses Ahhhhhhahahahaha I can't believe I missed that! I'm usually pretty careful about posting anything anywhere, oops! Sorry, I really don't want to harm my horse or get into trouble haha!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

dreamsunwind said:


> I'm also wondering what I can do about this! My mare is dark bay/black and ends up an orangey color by the end of the summer. I've heard of quicblack and also gallop shampoos, and I wonder if they work! Also feeding paprika, but I'm unsure about this because I do show my horse and that can cause a positive drug test. (But I only show in open shows!


I tried the QuickBlack again today on my black horse(technically he is a dark bay, but really dark) it did nothing.
I also tried it again in my bay horses mane and tail with no results either.

Don't waste your money on the QuickBlack.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I tried the QuickBlack again today on my black horse(technically he is a dark bay, but really dark) it did nothing.
> I also tried it again in my bay horses mane and tail with no results either.
> 
> Don't waste your money on the QuickBlack.


 Better spent on loreal or revlon, huh? lol


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

franknbeans said:


> Better spent on loreal or revlon, huh? lol


LOL...uh yeah...to say the least...
however it did help brighten my gray horses' tails, so not money _completly _wasted. Oh and if I decided if I want to be a Smurf for Halloween I could use it for that as well..tee he:lol:


----------



## dreamsunwind (Jan 15, 2012)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I tried the QuickBlack again today on my black horse(technically he is a dark bay, but really dark) it did nothing.
> I also tried it again in my bay horses mane and tail with no results either.
> 
> Don't waste your money on the QuickBlack.


Thank you for sharing your knowledge  Maybe I'll give Gallop a try once I can actually wash my horse without freezing her hahaha!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

dreamsunwind said:


> Thank you for sharing your knowledge  Maybe I'll give Gallop a try once I can actually wash my horse without freezing her hahaha!


Let me know what you think of the Gallop.
I am going to try a can of The Sullivan's Touch Up in Black,it's only $7 and I can just wash it out. Stalling and fly sheets are not an option for me.

If that does not work I am going the hair dye route...watch out I will be posted pics of Stilts in foils...lol


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Why don't you just go natural?


----------



## dreamsunwind (Jan 15, 2012)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Let me know what you think of the Gallop.
> I am going to try a can of The Sullivan's Touch Up in Black,it's only $7 and I can just wash it out. Stalling and fly sheets are not an option for me.
> 
> If that does not work I am going the hair dye route...watch out I will be posted pics of Stilts in foils...lol


Will do LOL, it might just be 3 months from now, if it ever warms up!  I sympathize because stalling and sheets aren't an option for me either hahah! It can make show grooming difficult sometimes!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

kevinshorses said:


> Why don't you just go natural?


LOL, I know, I can't help it! He looks like a little orphan Okie child right now and I am going to a show..lol

I have either didn't care or worked at a show barn where everything is stalled so they don't get sun bleached....and I am stuck in the middle like the stepchild..tee he


----------



## xxJustJumpItxx (May 30, 2009)

I used permanent black hair dye on my mare's mane and tail. I put the dye in her tail, braided it, and folded it into a tail bag so she wouldn't swish it all over her bay coat.
For her mane, I used foil like at a salon. I cut the strips before I went to the barn, then took sections and did her mane and forelock. It took some time and patience, but she looks beautiful!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Yup-I have down the mane thing-works like a charm.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Right on...I may get brave and try it. I ended up trying Shapley's Touch Up in Black and spray painted him. It drys flat so I used Pepi over the top...it worked alright...


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

I feed paprika year round. Two tablespoons daily, one every feeding.
Note, this really only works on the coat. The hairs do still bleach, but what happens is, as the bleached hair is regularly shedding out, new dark hairs are coming in at the same rate, so it balances out.

The mane and tail, it would do the same thing, but...That takes forever. Tails don't shed like coats, and they stay long, so even the new dark hairs growing in, just fade again.

I used to dye my horses tail, but it didn't last quite like I wanted, and I really prefer to keep the chemicals out of his tail.

I use the Shapleys. You go through a lot of it, especially with a bay, since I also have to spray his other black points, but it's easier and healthier, since I can just wash it out, and stay natural all other times. 
Like you did, I just spray Pepi right over. It lasts all day at shows, and the best method I've liked so far.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Leave it to women to take Gods most perfect animal and try to fix it!!!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Cool! thanks Dejavu! I think maybe I will just stick with that.


LOL! Kevin, you should know by now that women are "fixers" whether it be horses or men!


----------

